# Is a copy of FreeBSD Handbook installed these days?



## DonK (May 29, 2020)

In the distance past, FreeBSD used to install a copy of the Handbook somewhere in the neighborhood of /usr/share. It's been a long time since I've been able to find it on a local machine. Does install no longer distribute a Handbook?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VladiBG (May 29, 2020)

it is installed by bsdinstall when you select Handbook in the last step in Final Configuration under /usr/local/share/doc/freebsd/handbook

you can install it using ports or pkg if you need it offline

`pkg search freebsd-doc`
`pkg install en-freebsd-doc`


----------



## DonK (May 29, 2020)

Oh for goodness sake, right in front of my eyes. "If it was a snake it would have bit you," as my wife says. Danke.


----------



## T-Daemon (May 29, 2020)

misc/freebsd-doc-en will not only install the handbook, but also those books and articles, in different file formats ( html (split files), html (single file), txt, ps, pdf ), listed in the link below. In total ~113MiB on disk.



			Index of /ftp/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/
		



			Index of /ftp/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/
		


Alternatively, you can fetch the desired documentation individually, install in any place:


			Index of /ftp/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## DonK (May 30, 2020)

Beings my modus operandi these days is to install packages after an initial install and the docs are less than the size of a typical mp4 movie, my best move is:


```
pkg install en-freebsd-doc
```


----------

